# Earning Trust Back.



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

So I took Marvin to the vet a couple days ago and since then he refuses to unball when I'm handling him. He just sits in his snuggie sack hissing at me. Whenever I offer a treat he rushes out to grab it and then hides in the snuggie sack to eat it... Anyone have any ideas or suggestions to for regaining his trust? He was becoming so social and trusting before I took him to the vet. I feel horrible.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He will forget pretty quickly :lol: You have to keep in mind how scary going to the vet must be for our little ones, especially when they haven't been in our homes for too long. 

I know it's easy to feel guilty and regret doing whatever it is that you did to tick him off, but don't. Going to the vet is something that we need to do with them. Honestly, he will forget all about it. If you were making good progress with him before, this probably just threw him off for a few days. 

Also, how old is Marvin? I can't remember if you got him from a breeder or not (I keep thinking you did...), but if you did and he is still young, he could be quilling (which means crankiness is inevitable!).

Hang in there. Keep doing whatever you were doing when socialization was going well. He will come back around.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

He's only 9 and a half weeks. He has been quilling and hasn't grumped much about it unless I try to pet his quills. He came out a little more tonight but still doesn't want to cuddle with me when he's done exploring :roll:


----------

